# Need help choosing new feed!



## jmsim93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Okay, so I need some help.  I saw in another post that you shouldn't consume milk products from goats eating medicated Noble Goat feed.  I need to transition to another feed because we intend to drink the milk.  So here's the situation...

I have 2 nigerian dwarf does.  One is 9 months old, the other is 19 months old and hopefully preggo.  I feed them free choice alfalfa hay.  They usually only consume equivalent to a flake a day from a small bale.  I give 1/2 cup each Noble Goat feed 2x a day.  They get free choice loose minerals.  Here are the different choices I have that had goats on the label.  There were various horse, cattle and hog feeds but I didn't bother taking picture of those.












































So what do you think?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 12, 2011)

My girls are on the Purina Goat Chow and are loving it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 12, 2011)

Use your Noble label and compare to the goat only feeds. Then go with the one that is closest to it.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't have goats, but I have found that my sheep prefer the textured feed over the pelleted feed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 12, 2011)

Since your goat are already on a pelleted feed, they would transition really well on another pelleted feed. But I don't know what the comparision of Dumor to Noble is.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 12, 2011)

I have been told by quite a few people that ADM is the best for goats. They have a 16% specifically for your milk producing dairy goats. They also have some medicated goat pellets so if you purchased your dairy goat wherever you find it they probably would have the buck pellets too.

http://admworld.searchradius.com/locator.php 

This link should let you find a store that sells it near you if you're interested. I haven't tried it just yet since I only have one doe in milk right now & I'm not getting much from her I just got her & her baby is 5 months old, dam raised. I do have it on hand to try next though when the feed I have runs out.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Oct 13, 2011)

I had my Nogerian dwarf girls on Dumor and they loved it. then I saw that Purina Goat had more copper and selenium, so I transitioned them to it. WOW- they love it. And the added bonus of the Purina coupons from the website make it a great deal.

I think I'll be sticking to the Purina for awhile.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 13, 2011)

True. Purina gives you a $5 off 2 bags coupon to start with if you start their program. Then they keep sending you coupons (not sure the value on future coupons) I am considering keeping my buck and kids on the Noble Goat & using the ADM dairy 16% for the does.


----------



## jmsim93 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions!  I think I might transition to the Purina since I can get the coupons!


----------

